# Blue Mountain?



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Has anyone tried Blue Mountain (arabica not instant!).

Never seem to see these anywhere just wondering why...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've always heard it is overhyped and really not that good compared to the Speciality Coffee we are used to.

Lots of more traditional roasters sell it, rather than newer ones so you can get it but it's probably dark and stale.

Atkinsons have it listed but out of stock, but at £24.00







You can have some mighty fine coffee for that.

To elaborate on the 'Why' most of it is exported to Japan (where a lot of the Cup of Excellence lots are going too these days) as they pay much more than the UK does. The average consumer wont pay those prices, and the speciality market (us) wont either!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Noted, thanks.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think there's a lot of fakes too.

The average coffee drinker would drink a Cuban and believe it a Yirgacheffe if you told them so.

By that, you can buy a whole stack of cheap Vietnamese coffee and call it blue mountain, instant markup.

Same thing happens with cheap civet coffee.

To be honest, from what I have heard, the tasting notes are not far from MM.

Probably, as most here have never tried BM, we would probably be duped too.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Indeed, I was thinking that there should be no reason for BM to be any worse than any other decent coffee, unless the farmers don't know how to pick/process it.

Interesting that no one has seen a gap in the market and tried to bring authentic BM to the UK...hmm.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

People do bring authentic JBM into the country but at one hell of a price ranging from £25-35 for 250g and it's just not worth it, I've tried it in Jamaica and it's ok but nothing magical. If you want to get an idea of what it is like buy some of the Coffee Compass Australian Skybury as they are similar in style, but for me the Skybury is a much much better coffee and also a lot cheaper.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try Sea Island Coffee (http://www.seaislandcoffee.com/coffee-1/jamaica-blue-mountain.html)

They are one of the original importers into the UK and John Sherwood knows the producers very well - going back decades!

If I was going to buy it from any importer it would only be from Sea Island Coffee.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Try Sea Island Coffee (http://www.seaislandcoffee.com/coffee-1/jamaica-blue-mountain.html)
> 
> They are one of the original importers into the UK and John Sherwood knows the producers very well - going back decades!
> 
> If I was going to buy it from any importer it would only be from Sea Island Coffee.


The price is quite reasonable I guess.

For that you can almost get 500g of a COE though, so got to wonder if it's worth it; if your looking for anything other than just the experience of trying JBM.

Of course, I can't really comment on how good of a coffee it really is.


----------

